# two  military  aircraft on flat bed heading east on the 417 (  east of ottawa)



## FormerHorseGuard (26 May 2011)

Just curious if any one else saw the aircraft on 2 flat bed trucks heading east of Ottawa (  I saw them around 1500 hours EST) about   40  minutes east of Ottawa. The body  of the aircraft were wrapped in plastic with dual tails alot like  the f 18 , no wings attached. It had more angles then any other aircraft I have seen.  I was hoping some one else here might of seen them and able to ID them.  My  first thought was F35 but I know we are not getting them for a few more years
thanks in advance


----------



## motox (26 May 2011)

Cool!


----------



## DVC185 (27 May 2011)

They were stripped F-18s.  I seen them as the pulled out from ATESS in Trenton about 1100'ish.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2011)

I saw a CF18 fuselage on a truck heading south on 416 on Wednesday afternoon. There was another vehicle with something on it, but I did not get a good look at it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2011)

So, part of justifying the F-35 is showing that we have to drive the existing fighters around now? I must say it's a very inventive simulation approach.    >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 May 2011)

Maybe they're hoping to get them going fast enough that they can bump start them


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2011)

I just had a vision of Duey and Loachman maypolling a Griffon trying to jump start the engines.


----------



## cphansen (27 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe they're hoping to get them going fast enough that they can bump start them



Well don't forget we didn't buy engines for the F35. They might be shipping them to Pratt and Whitney to test how well the new engines will jump start. Of course I think it's more likely they will use rope pull stating lawn mowers to start the CF35. After all, all that we need to do is attach the lawn mower's cutting blade to the engine's turbine blades, a few pulls on the rope and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## GAP (27 May 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I just had a vision of Duey and Loachman maypolling a Griffon trying to jump start the engines.



Gayly prancing, ribbon in hand, .....I love the image..... ;D


----------



## HavokFour (27 May 2011)

Something is getting built here in Orleans behind the new movie theatre, the build site is completely enclosed by a berm topped with a wood fence. Perhaps it's a super secret military base? ;D


Or maybe it's where they are dumping the Green Bin trash...


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2011)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> Well don't forget we didn't buy engines for the F35.



Wasn't the whole issue with the Arrow the fact that we couldn't afford the engines too?


----------



## jeffb (27 May 2011)

Not exactly. The reasons for the cancellation of the Arrow are much larger then the cost of the Iroquois engine.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (28 May 2011)

When you pass a truck going in the other direction at 110 km per hour I do not always get a full look or a decent look at what  I see. I really  did not think they  were F35s (  but they could be going to Quebec for finishing because it seems to me all contracts go thru  Quebec for the military first.) It was kind of strange to see aircraft on flat bed trucks covered in plastic, I guess I need practice in my  aircraft ID skills. They  sure look different when missing wings, nose gear and other key  part covered.  But  like always thanks for the answers


----------



## NavyShooter (28 May 2011)

When I was in the UK in 2005, they had a GRP (fiberglass) full scale model of the F-35 which they setup on the jetty beside the HMS Victory as a demonstrator to show people what the plane looks like.

Coming soon to CANSEC?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 May 2011)

In another thread somewhere on here someone bought a used sea container through the old Ron's Army Navy in Halifax and found an IRO class cruise engine in it. Maybe the F35 engines will come that way!


----------

